
RBS to axe 3,500 IT and back office jobs - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/careers/3237871/rbs-to-axe-3500-it-and-back-office-jobs/?cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen
======
Tycho
Hmm, just when I'll be entering the job market. I wish I knew what that number
meant in relative terms, some way of visualizing how much more difficult my
job prospects just became.

~~~
arethuza
BBC Scotland is describing it as "RBS move to boost Scottish jobs"!

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11165360>

~~~
VBprogrammer
Unusually biased for the BBC. It quite simply makes good business sense.
Living costs in most of Scotland are significantly lower than most parts of
England, salaries are similarly lower. Edinburgh in particular has always had
a strong standing in the finance industry so has a large pool of skilled
workers.

